# Fuel my DC727/747 G.A.S., show me your Carvin 7's please! :)



## HighGain510 (Dec 20, 2006)

Show me your Carvin 7 string guitars guys! I really want one but a fairly random chance on a custom guitar just popped up and I HAD to jump on it so I'm going to be short on cash for a little while. Help me out with some pictures of gorgeous Carvins!  I saw a Blue one (in the background of a picture in the bass thread, think it was one of the guys from Jersey?) that looked just gorgeous! Bah I'm jealous....


----------



## Popsyche (Dec 20, 2006)

You'll see plenty of them at NAMM!


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 20, 2006)

MUAHAHAHA!!! Damn straight, I guarantee I'll be spending at least a half an hour (maybe more heh) at the Carvin booth!  They might make me leave for drooling on all the guitars....


----------



## Shawn (Dec 20, 2006)

I still think Bulb has the nicest one here. I still want a Carvin 7 too.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Dec 20, 2006)

Here's mine:


----------



## JPMDan (Dec 20, 2006)

I want a DC727 myself for the finish, I want White with black edges I think that would look sick.


----------



## Brett89 (Dec 20, 2006)

Have you got any BAD comments about Carvin? They do a quilty job? Soo no hissing pots, no sharp fret edges verything is ok?  

Its shit that they build their instruments more expensive for europien customers  

Sorry for the bad english!


----------



## kmanick (Dec 20, 2006)

that's a nice top, what is the color/burst called on that one.

I can't wait for mine to get here


----------



## the.godfather (Dec 20, 2006)

Shawn said:


> I still want a Carvin 7 too.



Definitely.
Either a 727 or 747, I'm not fussy!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 20, 2006)

I dont think I've ever heard anything bad about the Carvins, esp after like 2000.. The older ones on the low end were abit shotty at times I think, but they cancelled most models except the standard Super-strat shapes, and since then I heard ntohing but good


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Dec 20, 2006)

Mine carvin was in TOP shape when I got. Awesome craftsmanship. It plays and sounds great too...you can't go wrong with a carvin IMO


----------



## SeanC (Dec 20, 2006)

gah, I want a DC727 so bad right now and its killing me because I cant afford it. I might be able to afford one after christmas, we'll see. And I may have to cut back on some of the features I wanted. Maybe just a plain black finish instead of the triple stained flame top.


----------



## Jerich (Dec 20, 2006)

I have been telling you for two years to pick one up MATT now all the sudden after I sold almost all of mine you want one?  what gives...7 string band-wagoneer   .. The jersey ones are Ed ...he has a beautiful two of them....i only have two left...and they are not for sale...plus you'd sell them a few days anyway! go to the Carvin board they have hundreds of photo's there.....


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 20, 2006)

Haha Billy! Nahhh I've kept my PRSi for months now!  Just waiting on my Thorn and was looking to pick up a 7 string for a little while now just looking for a time when I have "spare" gear cash! I've been looking on the carvin boards for a couple weeks now actually, part of the reason I'm GAS-ing for one hardcore again!  You don't NEED two.....  Bah I've been spending too much time on here... lol


----------



## musicboyy (Dec 20, 2006)

Here are my two. Carvins are amazing guitars and probably my favorite.


----------



## Scott (Dec 20, 2006)

My future Carvin..


----------



## musicboyy (Dec 20, 2006)

Entire family...


----------



## jacksonplayer (Dec 20, 2006)

Brett89 said:


> Have you got any BAD comments about Carvin? They do a quilty job? Soo no hissing pots, no sharp fret edges verything is ok?



Yes, I do. The fretwork on my 747 was terrible for such a relatively expensive guitar. I had to have a local tech do a fret dressing (I bought it used and couldn't just send it back to Carvin), but once that was done I became pretty happy with it. Carvins are very bright sounding, and that might not be to your liking. Also, my personal opinion is that their pickups are crap. You'll notice that in the picture of mine, there's a Duncan Distortion sitting in the bridge position.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures so far guys, they look GREAT! Musicboyy, your pictures aren't showing up bro!


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 20, 2006)

Every Carvin I've ever played I loved except for ones with the licensed floyds. I just hate the profile and feel of those. My DC747 is a thing of beauty. It sounds phenominal, looks great, and plays flawlessly. I actually play it more than my Custom Rico Jr 7 which I paid nearly 3x as much for. That's not knocking the Rico, it's just the Carvin is _that_ fun to play. 

The only downside is, for reasons having nothing to do with quality, Carvins have extremely poor resale value. Despite the fact their quality is easily equal to or greater than many $2000-3000 guitars you can find, you'd be hard pressed to sell them for more than $650-700 on eBay. I recently saw one made entirely of real koa wood go for $550. Completely absurd. 

Great for the consumer, not so great if you want to resell. Luckily for those who just want a great guitar and dont intend on selling it, this is a good thing.


----------



## JPMDan (Dec 20, 2006)

man Nick yours is awesome! *splooge*


----------



## Shawn (Dec 20, 2006)

jacksonplayer said:


> Here's mine:



 That is beautiful.


----------



## musicboyy (Dec 20, 2006)

HighGain510 said:


> Musicboyy, your pictures aren't showing up bro!



Sorry...I can't seem to get the hang of this image thing...oh well. The image links are fixed now.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 20, 2006)

Ohhhh nice! Thanks for fixing them, two sweet Carvins you have there sir!


----------



## musicboyy (Dec 20, 2006)

HighGain510 said:


> Ohhhh nice! Thanks for fixing them, two sweet Carvins you have there sir!



Thanks! They's my babies!


----------



## Edroz (Dec 20, 2006)

my carvins have been posted on this site before... but you asked for them.


----------



## skinhead (Dec 20, 2006)

Edroz your carvin's are totally crazy and stylish!

Congrats man!

I remember that an user had a Les Paul 7 and a Super strato with an = top and almost the same colour.


----------



## kmanick (Dec 20, 2006)

Dam you guys are killing me.


----------



## Scott (Dec 20, 2006)

If they offered a trem on their lefty 7's, then I would completely switch over to them for my 7 string needs.

Except for my 1077 and my woody of course.


----------



## starsnuffer (Dec 21, 2006)

Here's my baby. Hopefully it will stop raining someday so I can take some good pics in the sun. The live shots are from a gig a week or so ago, it was pouring outside then too, bleh.


























-W


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 21, 2006)

A Carvin w/ a DS7 in the bridge, nice. Beautiful


----------



## starsnuffer (Dec 21, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> A Carvin w/ a DS7 in the bridge, nice. Beautiful



Thanks!. Ah yeah, I should have pointed that out. It has a DS7 in the bridge, a AN7 in the neck. The middle PU is stock. The trussrod cover is custom from Bill Nichols.

-W


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 21, 2006)

I notice you have the DS7 pickup in backwards, was it too bright for you?


----------



## starsnuffer (Dec 21, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> I notice you have the DS7 pickup in backwards, was it too bright for you?



It was way too bright with the rail towards the bridge. Carvins are bright enough already (mine is a 5 piece maple/walnut neck with mahogany body and flamed maple top).

There really is no backwards and forwards with those pickups, just whatever sounds best. Most of the pics I've seen of JP's 7 strings have the rail towards the neck too, so maybe it's a 7 string thing.

-W


----------



## bulb (Dec 21, 2006)

(now it has a lundgren m7 in the bridge)


----------



## Shawn (Dec 21, 2006)

The more I see your Carvin 7, Bulb, the more I want to sell off some of my gear and buy one just like it. That is my favorite one around by far. This thread is totally making me want one bad, nice Carvin 7s, guys, all of yours are nice.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 21, 2006)

I know! There is some serious Carvin gassage happening here... Ive never seen the back of Bulb's Carvin. VEry nice, i love the neckthrus that have the oiled necks. Pwnage. What was the price tag on that monkey, Bulb?


----------



## JPMDan (Dec 21, 2006)

Ryan said:


> What was the price tag on that monkey, Bulb?


 
I'd say 2 bananas, 5 fleas and 2 ticks.


----------



## bulb (Dec 21, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> I'd say 2 bananas, 5 fleas and 2 ticks.


Uhh i actually paid for my guitar in pubes thank you very much!

It would translate to about 1300 bucks i think!


----------



## Brett89 (Dec 21, 2006)

Is that a tape on the strings, behind the nut? What is that for?


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 21, 2006)

Wow thanks for all the great pictures so far guys, keep them coming if you have them!  

I think the tape involves muting something for tapping doesn't it? Kinda like the guys that use scrunchies in the same place?

Bill Nichols is great, I actually have a custom TRC made by him on my PRS Singlecut SE! He does great work, my second favorite inlay guy behind Ron Thorn!  

Ed.... you suuuuuuuuure you're not planning on selling that other 727? Billy told me you were looking to sell but he thought it was a fixed bridge and I was really looking for a floyd.... and since it has a floyd... hehe


----------



## jim777 (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm the Jersey guy and happy owner of the blue one from the bass thread you mentioned in the original post. It's my favorite solidbody. Here she is, though it's actually darker in person than these pics show:

















I have some very high def pics of the Carvin here, but they're all about 2 meg each.

jim


----------



## metalfiend666 (Dec 21, 2006)

That's a superb quilt Jim.


----------



## kmanick (Dec 21, 2006)

Beauty Jim!
I've got a soft spot for blue quilts


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 21, 2006)

Ohhhh that's the one Jim!!! BEAUTIFUL!!!! WOW!   Was that the triple step blue finish, or did you special order that color? It looks a bit deeper/darker than the Sapphire Blue so I was wondering what that was? I think that might be the color I go with when I order a custom one, or maybe go with something a little darker like the umber stain! 

Question for the guys who have had experience with both, would you say it's better to order a DC727 with the active electronics or the passive electronics? I was thinking of going active because then if I don't like the active stuff I can just yank it and I'll already have the holes drilled for an individual volume and tone for each pickup? Does it sound better stock with the active electronics than the passive wiring?  I'm so jealous of you guys!  

Btw, Jim when can I come over to see that baby in person?


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Dec 21, 2006)

Word


----------



## kmanick (Dec 21, 2006)

Nice! is that all mahogany?
I didn't realize so many people had Carvin 7's.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 21, 2006)

They look awesome and if they play like Carvin 6 strings do I don't see myself having any problems with buying one! Gah I need to stop buying so many guitars!!!!


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Dec 21, 2006)

Yeah, it's all mahogany with blank ebony board. Active electronics and stock pups (though i have a blaze bridge ready to be installed). 

Plays and sounds amazing. I jsut can't get enough sometimes


----------



## ihave27frets (Dec 21, 2006)

jim777 said:


> I'm the Jersey guy and happy owner of the blue one from the bass thread you mentioned in the original post. It's my favorite solidbody. Here she is, though it's actually darker in person than these pics show:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That color blue is awesome!


----------



## Shawn (Dec 21, 2006)

jim777 said:


> I'm the Jersey guy and happy owner of the blue one from the bass thread you mentioned in the original post. It's my favorite solidbody. Here she is, though it's actually darker in person than these pics show:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yes, Jim, yours is absolutely beautiful as well, and I love your trio, very nice.


----------



## giannifive (Dec 21, 2006)

From carvinmuseum.com (not mine, but beautiful just the same):


----------



## kmanick (Dec 21, 2006)

my new one is based on that bottom one (except 727 not 747) (Umber burst with sunset burst edges)
I can't wait!!!!!!
that red/black burst in beautiful too.


----------



## darren (Dec 21, 2006)

I love that caramel-ish burst quilted one with the maple fretboard. It's what inspired me on one of the Defiant8 mockups.


----------



## Christopher (Dec 21, 2006)

Please stop you guys, you're killing me. I was a Carvin addict before I went on my "gotta have a piezo" kick. Now that I'm past that stage I've been trying to avoid that kind of thought process. 

Carvins were always my favorite but I never had a seven string. A client of mine bought one but I only held it for a few minutes.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 21, 2006)

Does anyone know exactly how much Carvin charges for the triple step stain?


----------



## kmanick (Dec 21, 2006)

$80.00


----------



## noodles (Dec 21, 2006)

bulb said:


> (now it has a lundgren m7 in the bridge)



So, when are we getting together and comparing guitars? I wanna try that pickup. I still have the KxK prototype, too, but not for much longer.



jim777 said:


>



I'll never get tired of looking at that top.


----------



## AsIAm666 (Dec 21, 2006)

MAN I love my Carvin Lol. Check the sig for pics. Had it for about a year and a half now....never getting rid of it. GET ONE


----------



## Mark. A (Dec 21, 2006)

Man, I'm getting one!

Your Carvin's all look insane!


----------



## JPMDan (Dec 21, 2006)

http://www.carvinmuseum.com/playersgallery/dc727.html

here's a few of them, my personal favorite in there is Mubodude's DC727C it's walnut body and neck with a Quilt maple top.


----------



## jim777 (Dec 21, 2006)

HighGain510 said:


> Ohhhh that's the one Jim!!! BEAUTIFUL!!!! WOW!   Was that the triple step blue finish, or did you special order that color? It looks a bit deeper/darker than the Sapphire Blue so I was wondering what that was? I think that might be the color I go with when I order a custom one, or maybe go with something a little darker like the umber stain!
> 
> Question for the guys who have had experience with both, would you say it's better to order a DC727 with the active electronics or the passive electronics? I was thinking of going active because then if I don't like the active stuff I can just yank it and I'll already have the holes drilled for an individual volume and tone for each pickup? Does it sound better stock with the active electronics than the passive wiring?  I'm so jealous of you guys!
> 
> Btw, Jim when can I come over to see that baby in person?



Yeah, that's the triple step blue. I'll try over the next few days to get a better pic of it. It's actually a little darker, and more ocean like than swimming pool. One of the things we've mentioned here recently is that Carvin does keep stacks of crazy figured wood around. Some people actually hate over the top flames and quilts, so Carvin keeps most of the crazy stuff aside for people who request it, and for the CT6's. If you want a crazy top on yours, ask for one when you order. That goes for maple and every other top wood they have like koa and walnut as well. 
I'm not really a fan of the actives, which I had in a DC 400. With a mahogany neck and body the stock pickups sound good as well, and the guitar in my opinion looks a bit better without the extra knobs as well. I would get the taps, though. 
Wait til kmanick gets his, that's going to be outstanding looking


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## Shawn (Sep 1, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Every Carvin I've ever played I loved except for ones with the licensed floyds. I just hate the profile and feel of those. My DC747 is a thing of beauty. It sounds phenominal, looks great, and plays flawlessly. I actually play it more than my Custom Rico Jr 7 which I paid nearly 3x as much for. That's not knocking the Rico, it's just the Carvin is _that_ fun to play.
> 
> The only downside is, for reasons having nothing to do with quality, Carvins have extremely poor resale value. Despite the fact their quality is easily equal to or greater than many $2000-3000 guitars you can find, you'd be hard pressed to sell them for more than $650-700 on eBay. I recently saw one made entirely of real koa wood go for $550. Completely absurd.
> 
> Great for the consumer, not so great if you want to resell. Luckily for those who just want a great guitar and dont intend on selling it, this is a good thing.


Let me know when you want to part with this, Nick^ 

Old thread, but man, what a great thread, so many beautiful Carvin 7s!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 1, 2007)

that's why i bumped it.

i was also hoping that more people (who bought carvins since this thread was posted) would post pictures of their new ones.


----------



## Cancer (Sep 1, 2007)

When I get my cam back, I'll post pics of the entire family, 6 and 7.


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 1, 2007)

jim777 said:


> jim



:O

what is that middle guitar? it looks awesome!


----------



## technomancer (Sep 1, 2007)

Shawn said:


> Let me know when you want to part with this, Nick^
> 
> Old thread, but man, what a great thread, so many beautiful Carvin 7s!



Nick that thing is gorgeous


----------



## mgood (Sep 15, 2007)

I've posted this in other threads, but what the heck.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 16, 2007)

mgood said:


> I've posted this in other threads, but what the heck.





holy shit, that koa is amazing. how's it sound?


----------



## JamesC (Sep 16, 2007)

here's mine. now has a blaze custom in bridge and air norton 7 in neck.


----------



## kmanick (Sep 16, 2007)

Damn! so many gorgeous Carvins in this thread.


----------



## sonofabias (Sep 16, 2007)

You guys are even driving me NUTS, and I have a DC747c already!


----------



## mgood (Sep 27, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> holy shit, that koa is amazing. how's it sound?


Thanks.
It sounds just as koa should. It has all the warmth of mahogany but with more top end.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 27, 2007)

mgood said:


> Thanks.
> It sounds just as koa should. It has all the warmth of mahogany but with more top end.



sounds nice. i might have to get a koa guitar just to see if i like it now.


----------



## GiantBaba (Sep 27, 2007)

The neck on mgood's Koa Carvin blows me away


----------



## Pablo (Sep 27, 2007)

AAARRRRGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!! You guys are killing me!!! I can't wait for my Carvin to arrive and you pull this bump on my - it just isn't fair guys  

That all koa Carvin really looks amazing - and I bet it sounds as great as it looks... In fact, all the Carvins in this thread are decidedly drool-worthy... or maybe I just have a problem with excessive salivation.

I still have about a month worth of waiting left before I can wield my 727 against all metal deemed false... Keep in mind that it'll have just about the weirdest colour combo I've ever seen. Seriously, it'll be part cool, part hideous - just like ME - and it will ROCK!

Cheers

Eske


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 27, 2007)

Pablo said:


> AAARRRRGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!! You guys are killing me!!! I can't wait for my Carvin to arrive and you pull this bump on my - it just isn't fair guys
> 
> That all koa Carvin really looks amazing - and I bet it sounds as great as it looks... In fact, all the Carvins in this thread are decidedly drool-worthy... or maybe I just have a problem with excessive salivation.
> 
> ...




sounds great!
picstory when it comes!


----------



## Pablo (Sep 27, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> sounds great!
> picstory when it comes!


Absolutely - I would never dream of letting this excellent example of bad taste and poor judgement pass by the org unnoticed


----------



## Rindgecore (Sep 27, 2007)

Only a matter of weeks til I get my 747C.


----------



## jim777 (Sep 27, 2007)

mnemonic said:


> :O
> 
> what is that middle guitar? it looks awesome!




That's a Chris Woods bodied 7620. It's crotch walnut on purpleheart on Alder. The pickups are Bartolinis and it's got a preamp onboard. I have another Woods body i'm going to be selling shortly that's very similar (but 3 different woods), but with better CNC routing. The one in that pic is hand carved.

jim


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 27, 2007)

Whoah. Thats a vibrant blue. Badass 


/doesn't make crotch walnut joke


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 27, 2007)

jim777 said:


> That's a Chris Woods bodied 7620. It's crotch walnut on purpleheart on Alder. The pickups are Bartolinis and it's got a preamp onboard. I have another Woods body i'm going to be selling shortly that's very similar (but 3 different woods), but with better CNC routing. The one in that pic is hand carved.
> 
> jim



awesome.

for a bit there i was thinking it might have been a carvin that was reshaped, but then i noticed the controls were different.


----------



## amonb (Dec 7, 2007)

Carvin should pay this thread a commission... 

Any new pics?


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 7, 2007)

amonb said:


> Carvin should pay this thread a commission...
> 
> Any new pics?



This thread shall come full circle as of Monday... I started this thread way back when and now miine is finally going to be here!  I'll update with a couple shots in addition to the picstory!


----------



## amonb (Dec 7, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> This thread shall come full circle as of Monday... I started this thread way back when and now miine is finally going to be here!  I'll update with a couple shots in addition to the picstory!



Oh that sounds sweet....


----------



## jswiderski (Jan 29, 2008)

I have had this for about 4 months now with no regrets for the $1523 that I spent. Its got a Mahagony body and neck, Tripple Step Ruby Red finish w/ blackburst edges on quilted maple. Abalone carvin Logo.. 



[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 29, 2008)

oh wow

that top is insane!


you dont happen to have any more pictures do you? haha


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 29, 2008)

HOLY SHIT
i dont usually like carvins but goddamn thats hot


----------



## jswiderski (Jan 29, 2008)

Here are some more.... (the rest) 




[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 29, 2008)

gorgeous guitar.
carvin quilt tops are supreme.


----------



## Edroz (Jan 29, 2008)

awesome Carvin . i'm usually not a fan of Blackburst edges, but it looks incredible on yours.


----------



## NemesisTheory (Jan 29, 2008)

Dig the red w/black. It looks really aggressive and classy at the same time. The lack of inlays on such a nice dark board really bumps it up too.

Who had that green with blackburst edges 7 string? I was looking for that thread and couldn't find it. Wanted to see that one again! 

Scott


----------



## RiffRaff (Jan 29, 2008)

I deem that Ruby Red with blackburst finish true


----------



## kmanick (Jan 29, 2008)

beautiful guitar! (that Ruby red with black edges)
I was thinking about going with that finish(or solid white) before I saw the Umberburst with a maple board.


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 30, 2008)

jswiderski said:


> Here are some more.... (the rest)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bloody hell mate, that has to be one of the best carvins i've seen, hahaha.

if i could be guaranteed a top like that i'd sell a kidney  (one of my main worries about getting a carvin is getting stuck with a lame top)

i'm still holding out for lefty floyds or TOM bridges on their sevens tho


----------



## heffergm (Jan 30, 2008)

mnemonic said:


> bloody hell mate, that has to be one of the best carvins i've seen, hahaha.
> 
> if i could be guaranteed a top like that i'd sell a kidney  (one of my main worries about getting a carvin is getting stuck with a lame top)
> 
> i'm still holding out for lefty floyds or TOM bridges on their sevens tho



No need for worry. 10 day no questions return policy is your friend.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## kmanick (Jan 30, 2008)

All you have to do is ask for an over the top flame or quilt and they will provide it.


----------



## jswiderski (Jan 30, 2008)

When I ordered mine I specifically asked for the quilting to be "Unique, and Non Uniform.. kinda Off the wall".. in other words. The guy I ordered it from asked if I wanted Satan's face in the center.. Hehehe


----------



## danthony12321 (Jan 30, 2008)

When I ordered this guitar I ordered flame, but what I got was one of the best quilts I have ever seen. Couldn't be happier


----------



## ElRay (Jan 30, 2008)

jswiderski said:


> Here are some more.... (the rest)


I'm dieing. If they only made Baritone Scale 7's. Maybe the guitar after the next one will be a Carvin.

Ray


----------



## carvincrazy (Mar 21, 2013)

jim777 said:


> I'm the Jersey guy and happy owner of the blue one from the bass thread you mentioned in the original post. It's my favorite solidbody.



Very Nice! 

Do you know if that's the Sapphire Blue finish?


----------

